# One BAD APPLE Krate



## STIKSHIFTER (Jan 16, 2018)

*Had fun building this one.* *Tribute bike to the '68 Fenderless 5-Speed.  Also, a tribute to the Osmonds... see who's old enough to remember that one*


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice drum addition.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 16, 2018)

Beautiful bike


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jan 17, 2018)

Jaxon said:


> Nice drum addition.




Thanks!  Almost called it "REDRUM" from The Shining.  Get it... Red Drum


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jan 17, 2018)

vastingray said:


> Beautiful bike




Thanks!  Can't decide if I want to let this one go.


----------

